# Les Paul R4, R6, R7, R9 What's the Difference?



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

I've been looking at and researching Les Paul's. I frequently see different LP's referred to as a R4 or R6, R7, etc. Can someone explain this system and how you can tell the difference? My local music store has a Custom Shop Goldtop '57 reissue. Any idea what it would be?
Thanks!


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gibson Historic Les Pauls*

The years of original Les Paul guitars were between 1952 and 1960. After 1960, Lles Pauls looked like SG's. The "R" designation refers to a Gibson Custom Shop Historic reissue of a particular year. For example, an R4 refers to a 1954 Les Paul reissue.

What you should be most aware of is that from the R2's to the R0's (1960 reissue), the tops, neck profiles, pickups, tailpieces, colors, and plasticware varied alot to match the original vintage specs and thus, so do the prices. You really should try them all and see what you prefer. 

On top of this, there are other variations in the same year. For example, an R4 is a gold-top (usually) , with a pair of P90 pickups, but an R4 Custom is black, with a P90/Alnico V pickup combination.

Another example, is among the R8's. Some are figured maple tops, others are plain maple tops, and are priced accordingly.

Then, Gibson offers you VOS which means its been artifically made to look old and worn in.....or....Gloss, which is brand spankin' new looking. Gloss costs more!

Also, you can get the entire line of R's in a chambered reissue series if you are sensitive to how heavy Les Pauls are (relatively). I just got a R8 blister top that way....very nice.

A Gibson 1957 Goldtop would be known as a Custom Shop Historic R7 and comes with Burstbucker paf-type pickups. It would still have a carved maple top but it's hidden under the paint.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Drift. So a higher number doesn't necessarily mean a more expensive Les Paul? i.e. an R7 isn't necessarily higher up the food chain than an R4?


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

ampaholic said:


> Thanks Drift. So a higher number doesn't necessarily mean a more expensive Les Paul? i.e. an R7 isn't necessarily higher up the food chain than an R4?


Generally flametops are available only with R9's and R0's (previously some R8's were flamed but today they are all plaintops)

There is about a $2,000 upcharge for a flametop at retail. So R9's and Ro's are more than any other R.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The '59 Burst (R9)seems to be the holy grail among the original LPs. Flame maple tops, and most importantly the neck profile - nice and thick - which contributes to it's tone. The R0 has a slim profile, which is a little less desirable to the aficionados.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

ampaholic said:


> Thanks Drift. So a higher number doesn't necessarily mean a more expensive Les Paul? i.e. an R7 isn't necessarily higher up the food chain than an R4?


no, the number denotes the year.

R4 Goldtop, P90s, wraptail bridge
R6 Goldtop, P90s, ABR1 bridge
R7 Goldtop, humbuckers, ABR1 bridge
R2 Goldtop, P90s, trapese tail bridge (pretty rare, only made for 1 or 2 years I think. The trap tail is not very desirable)

R8 depending on years, Flametop or Plaintop, humbuckers, ABR1 bridge
R9 Flametop, humbuckers, ABR1 bridge
R0 Flametop, humbuckers, ABR1 bridge

there are a few other models available, eg, R4 Oxblood with humbuckers and wraptail bridge (Jeff Beck model, but Gibson can't actually call it that)

Neck sizes vary, by model and then by individual guitar. So try it and see if you like it.
Generally, the R4,R6 and R7 are heavier, R8 a bit thinner, R9 a bit thinner, and R0 a bit thinner.

If you like the big necks on the R7, IMO they can be a best buy in the Gibson Reissue line.


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fiame-top R8's*

Soldano, yes the original figured top R8's were 2001-2003 (?) or so but recently, Gibson has been putting them out again. I've seen some 2007 R8's that rivalled the Flametop R9's for the beauty of the burst. These MAY be only available through certain dealers. I know that Wildwood, Guitarsale, and Mark's have these....to name a few. 

IMO, these flametop R8's are the best value in a flametop Historic Les Paul.....although given their general scarceness, dwagar may be right, the R7 is.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

the 50th anniversary R8s (this year) are available in either plaintop or flametop. But the flametops are pricey, about the same as an R9 I think.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

So, is $2500 for a brand new R7 any kind of a deal or is that the going sale price?


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

that sounds about right for u.s. new price, here, that is an average used price....if that's can. new, that is considered a good price methinks. (I think they still tip the 3bills scale new here)


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

A friend of mine, a Gibson dealer told me a very funny story about how years ago you couldn't give Les Pauls away. I'm guessing he's referring to the late 60's 
or early 70's when he got into the business. He tells me people then were simply not impressed with the now so-called favorable tonal qualities of the instrument.
Most guys back then were fingerstyle players and a Les Paul was not the axe to do it on. It just took a couple of guys (Page and Townsend) to play them, probably because they were cheap, and the rest is history. If you think about it they're not a terribly good axe for anything else but rock n' roll, Teles are much more versatile.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

konasexone said:


> A friend of mine, a Gibson dealer told me a very funny story about how years ago you couldn't give Les Pauls away. I'm guessing he's referring to the late 60's
> or early 70's when he got into the business. He tells me people then were simply not impressed with the now so-called favorable tonal qualities of the instrument.
> Most guys back then were fingerstyle players and a Les Paul was not the axe to do it on. It just took a couple of guys (Page and Townsend) to play them, probably because they were cheap, and the rest is history. If you think about it they're not a terribly good axe for anything else but rock n' roll, Teles are much more versatile.


He must be talking about the 50's. That's why Gibson discontinued it in 59... it wasn't a big seller. By the late 60's and early 70's they were hip again, thanks mostly to Page.

By that time you couldn't give away 50's tele's though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

That could be, he's old enough.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Actually it was Mike Bloomfield, Peter Green and Eric Clapton who revived the Les Paul in the mid 60's. Page was a few years later.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> He must be talking about the 50's. That's why Gibson discontinued it in 59... it wasn't a big seller. By the late 60's and early 70's they were hip again, thanks mostly to Page.
> 
> By that time you couldn't give away 50's tele's though.


1960 actually, the 1961 Les Paul was the soon to be called SG (Solid Guitar) shape.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I want an R6.to match my Standard Goldtop Le.

That would be nice.


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

Lester B. Flat; said:


> Actually it was Mike Bloomfield, Peter Green and Eric Clapton who revived the Les Paul in the mid 60's. Page was a few years later.


And didn't Jeff Beck use a Les on Truth? And then there's Duane Allman, but he may have arrived at the same time as Zep. (I can't remember when Page switched from the Tele)



dwagar said:


> 1960 actually, the 1961 Les Paul was the soon to be called SG (Solid Guitar) shape.


It's amazing to think that one of the most popular guitars of all-time was dead for almost a decade.

If I remember correctly, Clapton's 'Beano' guitar was a '60, which of course, inevitably, got stolen.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Duane did switch around until he settled on the LP for stage. I think i was before Page did. Betts was using an SG on stage before switching to the LP.

As usual, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Page got a Les paul from Joe Walsh.

"New from Gibson's Custom, Art & Historic division is a Jimmy Page signature model that replicates the unique neck shape and custom electronics of Page's favorite guitar. "Les Paul #1," as the Rock and Roll Hall of Famer calls his personal guitar, is a 1959 sunburst Gibson Les Paul that he bought from Joe Walsh in the early 1970s. "

I read 1970 at the Fillmore West.


----------

